# Stop Lightroom from using Dropbox and help Lightroom find my photos!



## ldawson (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm exposing my ignorance here, but I'm at a loss as to how to set Lightroom so it doesn't use Dropbox. I've been using Lightroom since early last December. After each shoot, I move my files from the SD card to an external hard drive. Things were fine until this summer. I think it goes back to a service (sorry, can't recall the name) I tried. I don't recall it using Dropbox, just assumed it used its own servers. Anyway, I thought it was pointless for what I do and deleted it from my computer. I kept getting a message each time I fired up Lightbox that it couldn't find whatever the app/service was named. Finally found what was triggering that and was back to business as usual I thought. I can't say for sure that the two issues are related, but they popped around the same time. Sometime in August I got a message that my Dropbox was full. I deleted a bunch of stuff from the folder I use on Dropbox to transport stuff to/from work and for files that I want access to from both places. That didn't help. Went to the root level of my Dropbox account and discovered a Lightroom folder. Deleted it and was good to go, but after multiple uses of Lightroom, I'd end up with a stuffed Dropbox. Find the folder, delete, etc. I kept trying to find a setting that would solve this, but have had no luck. Last night I loaded 105 files into Lightroom, processed the few I wanted, got the Dropbox full message and deleted the the folder on Dropbox. Decided I wanted to tweak one of the photos but discovered Lightroom couldn't find it. As a matter of fact it couldn't find any of my photos from August on. Phew, after a lot of fiddly farting around I was able to call up the photo and work with it. At this point, I'm afraid it's going to be a chore getting Lightroom to acknowledge the 'lost' files on the hard drive. I'll take my slaps on not reading the manual (did it come with a manual) rather than jumping in feet first. I'd appreciate any ideas on how to get things back to 'normal' so Lightroom doesn't access Dropbox. If anyone knows a quick way to rectify the damage I've done by deleting the folders that were created in Dropbox, I'd love to hear it. Thanks for any help you can offer.  Larry


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi ldawson, welcome to the forum!  

What was in that Dropbox/Lightroom folder?  Photos perhaps?  If so, I'd guess you have your Dropbox folder set as the Destination folder when you're importing photos.


----------

